# Suggest a site near Barnsley!



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

My mums just "upgraded" from a tent to caravan and wants us to go with her this weekend for its maiden voyage. We want to be near to Barnsley, where we have a family member we wish to visit. So within 20 miles radius is good.

We need a site that can take a caravan plus my rv. Hardstanding would be needed, due to the weather. Also needs to be dog friendly.

Can anyone suggest somewhere??


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

There was a thread yesterday where Olley was looking for a site near Manchester. I am sure if you look some made reference to a site near Barnsley


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Stew

I've found that thread, but found no reference to a site near Barnsley??


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry mate, its Bury it refers to


stew


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shane only one springs to mind ,that Worsbro mill about 2 mls from Barnsley town centre
terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Barnsley*

Hi

I spent a night at Greensprings site, M1, J36 the other day. Access road is narrow, but I got through with my car on the back.

I think there are one or two hard standings.

Other than that, there is a site at Wakefield - www.durkar.co.uk - but I bet it's full when you call!

Russell


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

theres a site at Worsbrough just outside town 5 min drive, dont know about hard standings though

Greensprings Touring Caravan Park 
Rockley Abbey Farm
Rockley Lane
Worsbrough
Barnsley 
South Yorkshire 
S75 3DS
Tel: 01226 288298

another at Nostel Priory Wakefield which is about 5 mile 15 min drive

Nostel Priory

and another at Holmfirth ( summer wine country ) 30 min drive

Compo Land

then theres this site next to Junc 39 M1 10 min drive

wakefield


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

just thought about this place & its excellent but about a 30 min drive from Barnsley

Thryberg


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't go to the Holme Valley site. It is a lovely site but NOT for Rv's

There is a good CL nearby to Holmfirth suitable for the largest RV. 20 mins to Barnsley

Mount Pleasant Farm
Wood Nook
Honley

01484663285


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Barnsley*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I spent a night at Greensprings site, M1, J36 the other day. Access road is narrow, but I got through with my car on the back.
> 
> ...


Russ

You recon id get my 35ft long, 8ft wide rv down that lane at Greensprings??

Also, i've emailed durkar... looks nice.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shane,Joe must have the correct address for wosbrogh-also nostel priory is very nice. Unfortunatly there are on my doorstep so to speak so we have never stayed on them
terry


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help, unfortunetly i've left it too late and most sites are full or cannot accomodate us.

I've ended up booking Waterfront Park at West Stockwith. Grandads gunna drive over on the Saturday, its halfway between us and him. Come join us if you wish, i've put it up as an informal meet.


----------

